

How Not to Recruit - seanmccann
http://seanmccann.ca/2011/06/17/how-not-to-recruit-badgeville-kain-management-group-robin-gustavson/

======
seanmccann
My favorite quote:

"People have been struggling through this economy … I would have thought you
were more sympathetic to that aspect of our efforts to find talent in a
markedly bruised professional arena and struggling economy."

